

Send anonymous ephemeral texts to people around you - combitech
http://ephemerapp.com/

======
epaga
OK I'll admit it: I don't really know what "ephemeral" means in this context,
and it's apparently your killer feature. You might want to include a cool-
looking dictionary definition thing or something on your landing page.

------
volaski
would be nice if it explained why texts being ephemeral matters when they're
sent to people around me. Otherwise it just sounds like "Hey ephemeral
messaging is popular nowadays, and so is location based services, so i will
build an ephemeral location based service!"

------
cliveowen
You didn't like the term temporary?

------
woah
I'm wondering if this will ever have the necessary density of use for any to
get any texts at all (except in SOMA). Anyone have any ideas on how they might
mitigate this problem?

------
kevind23
It sounds like a good idea, but it won't be very fun if no one uses it. I
imagine having some difficulty explaining "ephemera app" to a wide audience.

------
pugalicious
I wonder if an anonymous app like that can actually exist? I mean, couldn't it
be used for terrorism or to organize riots?

------
Udo
Did I miss something or is there absolutely nothing to see here (yet)?

------
jpswade
"Ephemeral Texts" = "SnapChat for Text Messages"

------
30092012
This sounds like Snapchat tailored for a non-photogenic userbase

------
mknits
Sort of like omegle but with different features.

